# Cribbing?



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Cribbing is used to keep rocks from falling on the tracks or to control erosion. Is cribbing ever used to create right-of-way over a wash? (I'm guessing no but don't have any idea what the prototypical practice would be.)


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Just answered my own question. 

http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/read.php?1,115192


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pic and thanks for the idea!


----------

